# Almost Ready to race



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Should we run the gaurd rails that come with the track (TKO) or should we move them out a little more? Thanks Jeff


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Depends on what format you plan to race really. A lot of guys are fans of having slide berms on the outside lane, but I've always thought that might be more trouble than necessary. 

Guardrails are just fine, and if you're doing lane rotation anyway, who cares that the outside car can lean on it?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

You want as much run off as u can get without cars going ito the other lanes in troubled areas. If there is no run off then the cars going to stay on the track when someone crashes. just my 2 cents


----------

